# Oil painting signed Ross



## Kjersti (Apr 5, 2021)

I inherited this original oil painting from my grandma, and trying to find out who the artist is. Its defenetly not the Bob Ross.. and I cant fugure out who this other Ross can be.. please help?


----------



## Haydenjohnson818 (Nov 19, 2021)

The same thing happened to me did u ever find out who the artist


----------



## linhnguyen (Nov 23, 2021)

a very nice picture


----------

